# Hello from Ohio



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't think I ever introduced myself in this forum. I have been a member since April and I am a first time cat owner. I have a hurricane Katrina rescue kitty. Well, he is One year old this month. I am an internet junkie, take my computer away and I will eliminate you!  I just love this forum and have learned so much. Esp. about cat food. Everyone is so friendly! We always hated cats, believe it or not. Now we are obssessed with our Mango kitty. I am a wildlife rehabilitator and rescue baby squirrels that have been orphaned or injured. Cats are their worst enemy, that is why I hated cats. But now.......... I don't rehab anymore, and love my cat more than ever. I am a teacher Kindergarten through third grade, and right now I am a reading tutor and only have 2,two,2,2,2,2,2, more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jump :crazy Summer vacation, here I come!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome! :kittyturn 
Oh gosh i cant wait untill the holidays either!! Only 2,2,2,2,2 more weeks!
Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's an official "Welcome"! You are so lucky to get summer vacation, I miss those days :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Zippy, Yes, it's about time you introduced yourself! And it's about time I welcomed you.  We enjoy having you as a member. I know how you feel about summer vacation! (And the kids think they're the only ones!)


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Zippy!! We're glad to have you here  

It's also nice to meet another teacher! I am working towards my Master's in Ed and before that I was reading tutor like you. Once I finish my summer courses at the end of the month, we'll have to talk!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

lymekaps we will have to talk. Nice that you are working on your masters. I dread going back to get mine. I will be getting mine in reading. Good luck and PM me when you are done!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes heres an official welcome, :wink:


----------



## Shadowpaw (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi! And I know how you feel about summer vacation, considering I'm still a high school student.  8) Too bad I'm not near an ocean... *digs giant hole, fills it with water, jumps in* Aw...much better. :lol:


----------

